# DIY Livery near Honiton



## Lucycn (8 February 2014)

Hi,

I'm looking for DIY livery in or around the Honiton area for my horse and possibly her companion pony. I can move quickly and can supply references.

I don't mind part livery if that's all that is available I am just in a hurry to find something as they are currently living out and this weather is just too horrendous for them to put up with. 

Please help!!


Thanks

Lucy


----------



## ArabianGem78 (9 February 2014)

Devenish Pitt? Sidmouth Riding? There is also one up near Awliscombe that I can't remember the name of.... Which side of Honiton do you want?


----------



## Lucycn (9 February 2014)

ArabianGem78 said:



			Devenish Pitt? Sidmouth Riding? There is also one up near Awliscombe that I can't remember the name of.... Which side of Honiton do you want?
		
Click to expand...

I've tried Devonish Pitt (full) Sidmouth riding is a bit far out for me (and near quite a busy road) and Wessington Farm in Awliscombe have been really good but as they have hard standing for turnout I think she would escape through the electric tape in search of grass. (She's ruled by her tummy!) I'm really not that fussy, I just want somewhere safe, with access to turnout and a stable. She's in Ottery at the moment and I'm happy to travel anywhere within a 15-20 minute radius of Honiton. 
Thanks


----------



## Dizzle (9 February 2014)

My friend has her horses in Beer, no idea what the yard is called but it's DIY and used to be a riding school many years ago, sorry I'm not really much help!!


----------



## Lucycn (10 February 2014)

Hi,
That sounds great thanks. I am worried I may soon get arrested for nosing round properties that look like they may have stables! 
I don't mind whether its a yard or a private house, I would just like something safe and friendly. My horse is quiet, laid back and doesn't have any stable vices- anything would be considered!

Thanks


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (10 February 2014)

I've PM'd you OP......... hope you find somewhere soon. 

Am just racking my brains trying to think of somewhere else......... if you're ever in Ottery St Mary have a look in the newsagents in the main street coz they sometimes have adverts for livery.

Plus Sargents feed mills at Tipton; Mole Avon/Valley at Axminster & Cullompton also have noticeboards, plus Town & Country at Crannaford.


----------



## Alriche (11 February 2014)

You could try Sue Giles near the Sowton roundabout. Not sure what types of livery she offers but I know she looks after them well


----------



## ArabianGem78 (12 February 2014)

I live in Ottery! There is an ad in the art supply shop on Mill Street for a couple of spaces in Tipton St John. Would that work? Unfortunately our yard at Newton Pop is full at the moment.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 February 2014)

I went down to Sargents Feed Mills yesterday and there were a few adverts for livery up there too............... you'd need to check how old they are though


----------



## Lucycn (12 February 2014)

Thank you everyone for your help. I have found somewhere now. Such a relief!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (12 February 2014)

Oh fab!


----------



## ArabianGem78 (25 February 2014)

Lucycn said:



			Thank you everyone for your help. I have found somewhere now. Such a relief!
		
Click to expand...

That's great! I just logged on to let you I saw an ad at the weekend and thought of you....


----------

